# Grand Sierra Resort Rooms for BLFC 2021 are outrageous!!



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 1, 2021)

These prices are not normal for a hotel in Reno!  How is anyone going to attend Biggest Little FurCon 2021?!

I went to BLFC before and stayed at that hotel!  The rates were not this high!

This has to be driven by greed.  They must be taking advantage of people who want to attend the con by jacking up the rates for rooms by 300% on the days of the con!

I will not stand for this!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

1.I live in rural Georgia, why should I care?
2.It's a furry con, it's not a necessity to life, but a luxury. Prices are sky high in Disneyworld too.

Chill, first world problems.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

I worked at a hotel. Can confirm they are scummy like that. If you can't split the bill there isn't much you can do to bring this down. 

Though the hotel I worked at, it would go to 2-300 not 500!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I worked at a hotel. Can confirm they are scummy like that. If you can't split the bill there isn't much you can do to bring this down.
> 
> Though the hotel I worked at, it would go to 2-300 not 500!



What I don't get is why furries don't start up their local get togethers and small town local conventions where they rent gyms or something?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What I don't get is why furries don't start up their local get togethers and small town local conventions where they rent gyms or something?


I have also wondered this, but I think the short version is that, not everyone has good management skills. Even as a large group. XD

I can't remember what it was called, but I'm remembering one where they promised a ball pit, but it was a kiddie pool filled with them. Very sad and underwhelming in general.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have also wondered this, but I think the short version is that, not everyone has good management skills. Even as a large group. XD
> 
> I can't remember what it was called, but I'm remembering one where they promised a ball pit, but it was a kiddie pool filled with them. Very sad and underwhelming in general.



I mean, as far as other fandoms there are local scenes where nerds and whatnot get together at people's houses, and sometimes rent out smaller things. I mean, if it is merely the fun aspect it's very much possible to just buy out seats of a movie like Star Wars fans do or something, not need to spend that much money on something for one day.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I worked at a hotel. Can confirm they are scummy like that. If you can't split the bill there isn't much you can do to bring this down.
> 
> Though the hotel I worked at, it would go to 2-300 not 500!


I have no one to split the bill with!  I hate my life!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 2, 2021)

What I'm really afraid of is hotels for other cons getting the same idea.


----------



## Troj (Jul 2, 2021)

That's awful. BLFC has historically been one of my favorite cons, and it'd be incredibly inconvenient to stay at another hotel in that particular area.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 3, 2021)

A quick Google makes me think you're booking outside the room block. Look on their page, the rate is way lower. https://www.goblfc.org/hotel/

Good luck.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 3, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> A quick Google makes me think you're booking outside the room block. Look on their page, the rate is way lower. https://www.goblfc.org/hotel/
> 
> Good luck.


I can see that, but we’re currently unable to book a room in that block.


----------



## Troj (Jul 3, 2021)

Booking in the actual room block has always been a confusing headache for me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 3, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> What I'm really afraid of is hotels for other cons getting the same idea.



I think hotels have already been doing this for the longest time.  They jack up the prices any time there's a local event, the start of tourist season, or because it's a holiday or weekend when more people are likely to be traveling.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I think hotels have already been doing this for the longest time.  They jack up the prices any time there's a local event, the start of tourist season, or because it's a holiday or weekend when more people are likely to be traveling.


Rates below two hundred I can understand.  But four hundred?!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 3, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Rates below two hundred I can understand.  But four hundred?!



For sure, it's a ripoff.  It's the same room and amenities when it's $80 or $400.
Airlines do it, too.


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I can see that, but we’re currently unable to book a room in that block.


 This is from the BLFC site:

"Room booking is temporarily closed while we work on re-offering rooms to anyone who cancelled their reservation. Once that process is done, a remainder block will re-open."

So hopefully more rooms will be listed. With taxes and fees, rooms looked to be $216 to $250, but one wonders if they might all get snapped up too fast...

And I'd have to agree. $450 a night for just a room is insane; better to just find a different convention; for the cost of a 4 day stay, you could pretty much fly anywhere, that still had normal rates.

Good luck here!


----------



## Kumali (Jul 4, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> These prices are not normal for a hotel in Reno!  How is anyone going to attend Biggest Little FurCon 2021?!
> 
> I went to BLFC before and stayed at that hotel!  The rates were not this high!
> 
> ...





Flamingo said:


> A quick Google makes me think you're booking outside the room block. Look on their page, the rate is way lower. https://www.goblfc.org/hotel/
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, those astronomical rates ain't what I'm seeing on the hotel's page. [EDIT: actually the prices _are_ that high on the hotel's own website, but not the hotel page of the con website. See post #19 below.]

As @Simo says, it's an unknown at the moment until they reopen booking, but it seems like jacking up prices significantly for a furcon would be a really dumb business decision. It'd cut down on attendance (furries aren't known to be a stupidly rich demographic overall) and word would get out quickly that the room rates are so exorbitant that the con's not worth going to. The con organizers certainly don't want that, and I'd think the hotel wouldn't either.

Stay tuned, we shall see...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Yeah, those astronomical rates ain't what I'm seeing on the hotel's page.
> 
> As @Simo says, it's an unknown at the moment until they reopen booking, but it seems like jacking up prices significantly for a furcon would be a really dumb business decision. It'd cut down on attendance (furries aren't known to be a stupidly rich demographic overall) and word would get out quickly that the room rates are so exorbitant that the con's not worth going to. The con organizers certainly don't want that, and I'd think the hotel wouldn't either.
> 
> Stay tuned, we shall see...



A lot of furries are in the tech sector, so I don't know about the "not rich" part. At least they're viewed as a cash cow in this instance.


----------



## Kumali (Jul 5, 2021)

No doubt, but a lot of furries are also in their teens and twenties and don't have the kind of disposable income that allows for paying jacked-up hotel rates without blinking. And cash cow or not, one would expect a hotel to be aware of the potential negative publicity that would come with price gouging among that demographic. 

Hopefully it's all academic, if the prices presently on the con's site are accurate when block-booking opens back up. Admittedly I was mistaken in my earlier post when I thought I was on the hotel's site; I was only on the hotel page of the con's site. On the hotel's own site the prices are indeed in the $400-plus range for those dates, so we'll see what happens when the con reopens block booking.

Myself, I could easily pay that for a hotel room - but I wouldn't. Not in Reno, anyway.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have also wondered this, but I think the short version is that, not everyone has good management skills. Even as a large group. XD
> 
> I can't remember what it was called, but I'm remembering one where they promised a ball pit, but it was a kiddie pool filled with them. Very sad and underwhelming in general.


That was Dashcon 2014


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.I live in rural Georgia, why should I care?


Typically when someone doesn't care about something, they just move on instead of asking why they should care as if they had been asked directly or consider themselves the center of the world


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Typically when someone doesn't care about something, they just move on instead of asking why they should care as if they had been asked directly or consider themselves the center of the world



I'm sorry, I get tired of people complaining that you have to pay $400 to go to a convention for a single day or a few days, when some folk here don't make more than $300 a month. To me it sounds like entitlement for something that has no bearing on one's mortal life. With bills, gas prices, food, pet food, ect ect.

I'm known to be very frugal. My family hasn't always had the most in terms of wealth and I don't believe in wasteful spending. Of course, that doesn't mean anything to you guys but I personally would have my reservations on such spending. Especially since I know you can host things locally and also have fun online with friends for free.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm sorry, I get tired of people complaining that you have to pay $400 to go to a convention for a single day or a few days, when some folk here don't make more than $300 a month. To me it sounds like entitlement for something that has no bearing on one's mortal life. With bills, gas prices, food, pet food, ect ect.
> 
> I'm known to be very frugal. My family hasn't always had the most in terms of wealth and I don't believe in wasteful spending. Of course, that doesn't mean anything to you guys but I personally would have my reservations on such spending. Especially since I know you can host things locally and also have fun online with friends for free.



I feel it's reasonable to complain if it affects one's situation. Solutions that the OP hadn't realized existed were pointed out, and some attention was drawn to a potentially problematic pricing situation.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> I feel it's reasonable to complain if it affects one's situation. Solutions that the OP hadn't realized existed were pointed out, and some attention was drawn to a potentially problematic pricing situation.



I feel it's superfluous. At least to go to a big convention like that when you can find local ones around for much cheap. It's like me driving to Atlanta to play Warhammer, I can much easier either do it on Tabletop Simulator for free with my friends online, or play locally at a friends house or a local club. I mean it's not my money, but logically there's far better alternatives than to spend $400 to a convention for about one or two days when  you barely know the people there or get anything out of it in a month later.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm sorry, I get tired of people complaining that you have to pay $400 to go to a convention for a single day or a few days, when some folk here don't make more than $300 a month. To me it sounds like entitlement for something that has no bearing on one's mortal life. With bills, gas prices, food, pet food, ect ect


And if you made a thread about that it would be a dick move to respond with "why should I care?"

Maybe try keeping in touch with social cues


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And if you made a thread about that it would be a dick move to respond with "why should I care?"
> 
> Maybe try keeping in touch with social cues



Actually, I've had a friend on DA and FA for years give me the exact same response so I'm used to it. I don't expect you to care, I don't care if someone posts or not, but as to the thread topic I will give my own financial input. I've had furries tell me such, so I'm hardened to it.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 5, 2021)

Depending on where you stay 400$ can be quite cheap too.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Depending on where you stay 400$ can be quite cheap too.



I mean if you're that rich, but most furries I've read about are A) Too young to get a well waged job. B) In STEM and are paying college debts or studying. I guess where you live, but in this financial market I'd say it would be more cheaper to go out on Halloween and give out candy with your fursuit. XD


----------

